# Toshiba abandoning US tv market



## WhatInThe (Feb 2, 2015)

Toshiba is abandoning the US Television market. Still can get a Toshiba under the licensed name of Compal, a Taiwan company.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/toshiba-gives-selling-tvs-u-170000460.html

Was a day when any of the Japanese electronics manufacturers could sell their product on name alone. I still remember all the comments about Made In Japan and it wasn't just cars either.


----------

